# SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds - NEW: Free Expansion 2



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi there!

Time to draw the attention to the Vienna Woodwinds, and we have 4 special offers for you!
Starting today, ending on April 7th, this is a great opportunity to check out if these collections will fit in your virtual orchestra. Get your FREE demo licenses on our product pages!

SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds FREE Expansion Set - 345 EUR (reg. 445 EUR)
=> many articulations added: Runs, arpeggios, mordents, unlooped legato, marcato...





12 instruments included: Piccolo, Flute 1 and 2, Viennese and French Oboe, English Horn (French), Clarinet in Bb 1 and 2, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon 1 and 2, Contrabassoon

All articulations listed right here.

If you already have our SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds, download your FREE Expansion Set right here!


The Woodwind Ensembles you get with our dedicated Big Bang Orchestra: Woodwind Packs will round off your "Vienna woodwind experience"!

BBO: Neptune - Tutti Woodwinds 65 EUR (reg. 95 EUR)

BBO: Orion - Woodwind Ensembles 115 EUR (reg. 195 EUR)





BBO: Solaris - FX Woodwinds 65 EUR (reg. 95 EUR) 





Enjoy!

Best, Ben


--- original announcement ---

Our latest member of the Synchron Series is here: The SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds!
We completely remastered and re-edited the samples, optimized it for our new Synchron Player and added authentic placement in the Synchron Stage.
You will get production ready sound out of the box, with different presets included. And you can disable the included reverb, in case you want to add your own reverb to the dry sound.



Included instruments: Piccolo, Flute 1+2, Oboe 1+2, English Horn, Clarinet in Bb 1+2, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon 1+2 and Contrabassoon.

Introduction price: 255€ instead of 345€.
You will get a discount, depending on the VSL collections you already have. Go to the product page and make sure that you are logged in to see your upgrade price!

Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Synchronized_Woodwinds


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2019)

Cool !

Contrebasson is missing from the instrument list on the product page !


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Contrebasson is missing from the instrument list on the product page !


Thanks, should now be fixed.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2019)

Am interested in these (as well as the Special Editions WW's). Would love to see a quick walk-through of the raw sound of these remasterized samples, then bringing in the Synchon ambience little by little.


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi @jamwerks, if you buy any software product directly from our website you can return it within 14 days.
So feel free to test it yourself, we still need some time until the detailed walkthrough is available


----------



## micrologus (Oct 8, 2019)

I already own the VI Woodwinds, the upgrade is 195 € vs. 255 € as introductory Price?


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

micrologus said:


> I already own the VI Woodwinds, the upgrade is 195 € vs. 255 € as introductory Price?


Depends on how many Woodwind libraries you own. The SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds are containing instruments from all of our VI woodwind libraries. The more libraries you own, the lower is the upgrade price. If you own all VI woodwinds, the upgrade price is 75€.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2019)

The biggest problem with VSL woodwinds are normalized samples. It put the ww registers out of balance within each instrument. Every register on say the flute was equalized so the lower register was way louder than it should be necessitating that one ride cc11 to bring the instrument back into a natural context.

In this version, have VSL gone back to the original recordings and worked from scratch without normalizing the samples?


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

josejherring said:


> In this version, have VSL gone back to the original recordings and worked from scratch without normalizing the samples or are they the sample old patches just synchronized?


All samples were created from scratch from the original recordings. It was way more work then "just synchronizing" the VI samples.
But it was worth it: more velocity layers for the legatos, improved legato transitions, looped sustains after the legato transitions, advanced release samples, Vibrato and non-vibrato articulations and transitions.
And the volume inconsistencies should be fixed now.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Oct 8, 2019)

it is only a 'standard' library for now. I assume there will be an extended version or is all previous sample content included in this standard synchronized version?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2019)

Ben said:


> All samples were created from scratch from the original recordings. It was way more work then "just synchronizing" the VI samples.
> But it was worth it: more velocity layers for the legatos, improved legato transitions, looped sustains after the legato transitions, advanced release samples, Vibrato and non-vibrato articulations and transitions.
> And the volume inconsistencies should be fixed now.


Skeptical but will give it a look. It's the volume inconsistencies that I want. Woodwinds by nature have these inconsistencies especially between registers and leaving these untouched is what creates better more alive realistic sounding woodwinds. The flaws create the woodwind character.

But, I'm willing to give it a serious look as VSL imo still has some of the better woodwinds out there.


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> it is only a 'standard' library for now. I assume there will be an extended version or is all previous sample content included in this standard synchronized version?


Some artiulations were combined and the Synchron Player chooses the right sample during playback; for example the performance trills and the fast legatos, or the performance repetitions. So you are getting more articulations then it seems and less work programming them.

It is not impossible that additional articulations are coming in a Full library update, given there is high interest for this library and such an update.


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Skeptical but will give it a look. It's the volume inconsistencies that I want.


Oh, ok. I think I misunderstood you at first.
Give it a try and see yourself if you like them; if not, simply return the product


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 8, 2019)

😍 Autumn Portrait @Guy Bacos

Beautiful. Very Debussy-esque.


----------



## wbacer (Oct 8, 2019)

Woodwinds sound great but the Bass Clarinet, two Bassoons and Contrabassoon are missing notes in the lower register.
Some notes play while others are silent. Other instruments from VSL and other vendors play fine so nothings wrong with my keyboard. Sent email to VSL support.


----------



## wblaze (Oct 8, 2019)

What is the main difference between Synchronized Woodwinds and the woodwinds in Synchronized Special Edition? Looks like there are a few more articulations - are there more velocity layers?

Thanks!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m curious to hear how the improved velxfades work. Hope not to hear two oboes instead of one every now and then while moving the modwheel any more. This would be a big improvement.
75€ for crossgrade sounds reasonable.
If there only would be time to set it up and get used to the new player🙄.


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2019)

wblaze said:


> What is the main difference between Synchronized Woodwinds and the woodwinds in Synchronized Special Edition? Looks like there are a few more articulations - are there more velocity layers?


Synchronized Woodwinds: More articulations, more velocity layers, more repetitions


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 9, 2019)

@Ben: could you explain how the legatos can have more velocity layers than the full version on VIpro? did you record additional ones or were not all velocity layers included back then?


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> @Ben: could you explain how the legatos can have more velocity layers than the full version on VIpro? did you record additional ones or were not all velocity layers included back then?


I don't know the exact details, but as time goes also does technology and experience.
Back when the VI versions were released, the requirements were too high for some computers already.
Each additional velocity layer adds a lot more data that needs to be hold in RAM. Also it makes velocity crossfades need more disk streaming and CPU performance.

With large and fast SSDs, higher CPU core count and bigger, faster and cheaper RAM these are no issues anymore.


----------



## hdsmile (Oct 9, 2019)

I own all VSL woodwinds instruments, which are basically a FULL library, and after the upgrade they will descent to Standard Library hmmm... and then we will need to purchase another new update for the full lib's version again?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 9, 2019)

hdsmile said:


> I own all VSL woodwinds instruments, which are basically a FULL library, and after the upgrade they will descent to Standard Library hmmm... and then we will need to purchase another new update for the full lib's version again?



The SYNCHRON-ized version has also samples from the full libraries (e.g. performance trills built in the fast legatos which are triggered automatically by your playing speed).

It's just an affordable, stripped-down version with the most commonly used articulations. I think this package is a great deal for (new) users.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 9, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> @Ben: could you explain how the legatos can have more velocity layers than the full version on VIpro? did you record additional ones or were not all velocity layers included back then?



The sustains always had more velocity layers, and these were used for the re-edited legatos. The (fewer) legatos transitions had been matched to these sustains. This was also done for the non-vibrato legatos.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 9, 2019)

Going to cost me around £ 130 to upgrade form the special editions. Tempting - but I don't really need it...

(But since when has that stopped anyone from round these parts.)

Hmmmmm


----------



## AndyP (Oct 9, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Going to cost me around £ 130 to upgrade form the special editions. Tempting - but I don't really need it...
> 
> (But since when has that stopped anyone from round these parts.)
> 
> Hmmmmm


Same here. I'd like to hear more of a comparison, because I'm quite happy with the Wooodwinds like they are.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 9, 2019)

Must say the fact that there's no detailed comparison video showing all the new features (and sounds) makes me think VSL isn't that confident about these "Synchronizations".


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 9, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Must say the fact that there's no detailed comparison video showing all the new features (and sounds) makes me think VSL isn't that confident about these "Synchronizations".



Come on man. Ben from VSL told you just yesterday in this very thread that they needed some time to put out a more detailed walkthrough. How urgent can it be?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Come on man. Ben from VSL told you just yesterday in this very thread that they needed some time to put out a more detailed walkthrough. How urgent can it be?


They haven't done a comparative video (new vs old) for any of the new Synchronized versions afaik. Imo, if they think these are so much better sound-wise and performance wise, they would have done lots of communication in that direction. Maybe the Woodwinds will be different?


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 9, 2019)

hdsmile said:


> I own all VSL woodwinds instruments, which are basically a FULL library, and after the upgrade they will descent to Standard Library hmmm... and then we will need to purchase another new update for the full lib's version again?


Agreed.. I am so pissed on so many levels:
- I have to pay again for a product I already have? OK already bad idea! but again and again that's too much VSL... Orchestral Tools already mentioned they won't make you pay to play the same instrument you already purchased on Kontakt on their new upcoming player! and VSL, I know what I will get for this post, so please don't do the same instruments from scratch again! just convert to the new player.. happy with the original version; just want them on Synchron player!
- Now they are are probably going to make you pay yet again, because hey we have some interes. I just want my instruments back on Synchron player, with so many instruments missing: Alto Flute, Clarinet Eb, and several instruments from Special Woodwinds, etc.. this is not an upgrade, it is really a downgrade.
Edit: I put all my VSL instruments on the Classified for sale! That's it for me!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 9, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> They haven't done a comparative video (new vs old) for any of the new Synchronized versions afaik. Imo, if they think these are so much better sound-wise and performance wise, they would have done lots of communication in that direction. Maybe the Woodwinds will be different?



That's your own interpretation. I wouldn't have assumed that the only way for them to "prove" that the new library is "better" is to do long 1:1 comparison videos (and basically shoot down the original products that are still available). That seems like some arbitrary thing you came up with.

I would have never even assumed that they're trying to convince you that the synchron-ized version is supposed to retire the old one and that you should be getting it because it's so much better. I think you fundamentally minsunderstood that. These new re-packages are streamlined and particularly interesting for newcomers, intergrate into their new Synchron ecosystem (which is relevant), and are of course also a way to make more money on older products. Not a crime either. If you're already happy with the original libraries and aren't sure if re-bying them is really worth it, then why do it?


----------



## AndyP (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> These new re-packages are streamlined and particularly interesting for newcomers, intergrate into their new Synchron ecosystem (which is relevant), and are of course also a way to make more money on older products. Not a crime either. If you're already happy with the original libraries and aren't sure if re-bying them is really worth it, then why do it?


Reminds me of many discussions to 8Dio Addagio and Antholoy. And I understand if it confuses owners of current libraries.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That's your own interpretation….


Maybe that's why I wrote "Imo" (in my opinion)? This is a forum where we do just that, give our opinions.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 9, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Orchestral Tools already mentioned they won't make you pay to play the same instrument you already purchased on Kontakt on their new upcoming player! and VSL, I know what I will get for this post, so please don't do the same instruments from scratch again! just convert to the new player



It's just another option, you don't need to buy it.

You pay "only" for the immense work which was needed for the re-editing. It took them one year (!) to manage the woodwinds.

But I have to confess that I want to have the new samples for the VI libraries, especially more velocity layers for the legatos. For this I am willing to pay, but not the other way round.


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 9, 2019)

hdsmile said:


> I own all VSL woodwinds instruments, which are basically a FULL library, and after the upgrade they will descent to Standard Library hmmm... and then we will need to purchase another new update for the full lib's version again?


Exactly! I would love to pay a few bucks for getting a reworked instrument, if it can be shown that it is worth the fee! But all of these synchronizations don’t seem to be made with owners of the original licenses in mind ... so far, I couldn’t get myself to buy any of them.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 9, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> But I have to confess that I want to have the new samples for the VI libraries, especially more velocity layers for the legatos. For this I am willing to pay, but not the other way round.


Well what you’re saying makes nore sense.. Instead if i buy this new “upgrade”, then tfor the extra /re-edited samples i have to go to the Synchron version, and for the other instruments i have to go to Vi Pro.. all this to use the same product by the same company.. this doesn’t make sense... better yet, pay extra to get back the other instruments in an upcoming “update”; smart marketing strategy [edited].


----------



## staypuft (Oct 9, 2019)

Any user demos please?


----------



## mducharme (Oct 10, 2019)

My main woodwind library has been VSL SE Winds, but I've been interested in the full winds for wider range and more velocity layers. One thing that drives me crazy with the winds are the sudden transitions between velocity layers, which maybe aren't as bad in the full winds as they are in the SE. I also am not the biggest fan of the VI player and never really felt comfortable with it.

Synchron winds sounds appealing to me as a result but I am wondering if it is possible to get a dry sound that sounds the same as the regular VI-based winds? Also, I would eventually like things like runs and the Clarinet in Eb and Alto Flute etc., so I am wondering if those are going to come in a Synchron add on product after or if they will stay VI only? This will help to determine whether I should get the Synchron winds or the VI winds.

Thanks.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 10, 2019)

mducharme said:


> Synchron winds sounds appealing to me as a result but I am wondering if it is possible to get a dry sound that sounds the same as the regular VI-based winds?



Yes, simply turn off the reverbs (convo + algo) in the Synchron Player. These are the same samples then.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 10, 2019)

mducharme said:


> One thing that drives me crazy with the winds are the sudden transitions between velocity layers, which maybe aren't as bad in the full winds as they are in the SE.



It's better, but the legatos still have two or three layers in the VI full instruments, not much a difference. The sustains and short notes have more.

The SYNCHRON-ized woodwinds have more layers, and they are very smooth.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> It's better, but the legatos still have two or three layers in the VI full instruments, not much a difference. The sustains and short notes have more.
> 
> The SYNCHRON-ized woodwinds have more layers, and they are very smooth.



Stop it now. I had decided to leave these.....

Now you've torn it....


----------



## mducharme (Oct 10, 2019)

So I wound up buying this. So far I am really happy. With the auto-speed instruments I can actually play rapid runs on the keyboard and it sounds pretty indistinguishable from pre-recorded runs - and by that I mean I don't actually miss prerecorded runs at all because I can reproduce them just by playing them in, and it is convincing.

Transitions for crossfade layers are very smooth as advertised.

I'm able to switch off all of the built in reverb and the result sounds pretty much the same as the original VI samples except with smoother velocity transition and really playable runs.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 10, 2019)

mducharme said:


> So I wound up buying this. So far I am really happy. With the auto-speed instruments I can actually play rapid runs on the keyboard and it sounds pretty indistinguishable from pre-recorded runs - and by that I mean I don't actually miss prerecorded runs at all because I can reproduce them just by playing them in, and it is convincing.
> 
> Transitions for crossfade layers are very smooth as advertised.
> 
> I'm able to switch off all of the built in reverb and the result sounds pretty much the same as the original VI samples except with smoother velocity transition and really playable runs.


Ok, so now let”s make VSL hear us loud and clear: will you add the alto flute and Eb clarinet in the near future?


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 10, 2019)

So if you already have SE Winds, the upgrade to this is £130?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Yup


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmmm. I like my SE Winds, but they're limited. $160 or so for "better winds". Hmm.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 11, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Stop it now. I had decided to leave these.....
> 
> Now you've torn it....



Sorry... but buy it and try it. That's it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 11, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Hmmm. I like my SE Winds, but they're limited. $160 or so for "better winds". Hmm.



Absolutely agree with you there...hmmmm.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 11, 2019)

So, in talking to Ilio, they say there is no crossgrade from basic SE Winds..it’s full price only. Just FYI.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> So, in talking to Ilio, they say there is no crossgrade from basic SE Winds..it’s full price only. Just FYI.



That's not completely true. I have the basic SE winds and 15 euro was taken off the intro price in the VSL store as a result, so I paid 240 euro instead of 255 euro. However that isn't a huge savings.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 11, 2019)

But it’s something. Interesting that Ilio and the VSL store have different prices, but that’s probably store profit for Ilio.


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 11, 2019)

I have both SE1 and SE2 winds (including plus for both). Also the Flute Ensemble (full Library).

All of the above seems to have given me a decent discount from the VSL store.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 11, 2019)

mducharme said:


> So I wound up buying this. So far I am really happy. With the auto-speed instruments I can actually play rapid runs on the keyboard and it sounds pretty indistinguishable from pre-recorded runs - and by that I mean I don't actually miss prerecorded runs at all because I can reproduce them just by playing them in, and it is convincing.
> 
> Transitions for crossfade layers are very smooth as advertised.
> 
> I'm able to switch off all of the built in reverb and the result sounds pretty much the same as the original VI samples except with smoother velocity transition and really playable runs.


If this is true it’s a must buy for me. Unfortunately😀. I hoped to find enough reasons to skip it. But I’m in the 75€ upgrade category which is doable. How do you get along with setting up the synchron player? Remembering the hours it took me to set up vsl winds makes me shudder. Don’t want to go through that again. At least I have some experience to build on.
And yes alto flute, eb clarinet, oboe d’amore should also be available soon.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> If this is true it’s a must buy for me. Unfortunately😀. I hoped to find enough reasons to skip it. But I’m in the 75€ upgrade category which is doable. How do you get along with setting up the synchron player? Remembering the hours it took me to set up vsl winds makes me shudder. Don’t want to go through that again. At least I have some experience to build on.
> And yes alto flute, eb clarinet, oboe d’amore should also be available soon.



I find the Sychron player is very well laid out. I always didn't like the VI player, the matrix is too confusing and I never really wrapped my head around it, such that I often just made separate tracks when I needed staccato vs legato etc. I always preferred working with keyswitches. From that perspective, the Synchron player is really simple. All I have to do is load the patch, disable the reverb and positioning stuff (because I want it to swap in for my VI winds easily), then I personally swap CC1 and CC2 so I can do crossfades with CC1, and I just hit the keyswitch for the articulation I want and go. It is so nice to be able to play both long melodies and runs with the auto speed legato without having to change anything.

It is still normalized like the old ones so you'll still have to manually adjust for like the lower register of the flute being too loud and things like that, but other than that everything is fixed. Hopefully they add a feature in Synchron to allow adjustment of loudness based on register to compensate for this in a more automated way.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

Just to give an idea of the possibilities for runs with the auto speed legato, here is a very quick demo (not shaped at all and with the built in positioning and reverb, which is a little wet for my taste) where I just took an online MIDI of the harry potter theme, picked a random channel with a bunch of rapid runs (I think this part was written for strings), loaded up the auto speed flute 1 legato patch, and hit play. The melody bit is of course not shaped so it isn't that interesting, but the runs I think are quite impressive (and the fact that I didn't even have to change anything here, no settings, no keyswitches or other patches).


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

And the runs by themselves with less reverb.

(I tried to do the same thing with the VI version, but it can't handle it - too fast for it and it drops half the notes.)

Again this is really just the legato auto-speed patch, which I don't think was designed for this at all, but I'm impressed by what it can do.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 11, 2019)

mducharme said:


> And the runs by themselves with less reverb.
> 
> (I tried to do the same thing with the VI version, but it can't handle it - too fast for it and it drops half the notes.)
> 
> Again this is really just the legato auto-speed patch, which I don't think was designed for this at all, but I'm impressed by what it can do.


Sounds amazing! Those runs... my word.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

OK so I got VI to work, here is a more apples-to-apples comparison showing the same brief passage in synchron vs. VI with equivalent settings, with the exact same reverb (Lexicon random hall instead of the built in VSL stuff, just so it would be fair). The synchron legato is noticeably more connected, especially during those descending arpeggios, while the VI legato sounds almost staccato there.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 11, 2019)

mducharme said:


> OK so I got VI to work, here is a more apples-to-apples comparison showing the same brief passage in synchron vs. VI with equivalent settings, with the exact same reverb (Lexicon random hall instead of the built in VSL stuff, just so it would be fair). The synchron legato is noticeably more connected, especially during those descending arpeggios, while the VI legato sounds almost staccato there.


Huge improvement! Nicely matched. Can you share any other instrument solos? I’m sold on these flute runs. Would love to hear some simple lyrical legatos throughout the other instruments.


----------



## markleake (Oct 11, 2019)

This seems like an excellent opportunity to buy into the VSL woodwinds. Good for someone like me who has nothing from VSL as yet. I have a few other woods libraries, so will have to carefully consider.

Thanks @mducharme for the examples and explanations on what they have improved. The flute sounds excellent and you've answered the main worry I had about the crossfading.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's the oboe. One other thing I find with this - the dynamic range is more constrained (in terms of loudest to softest) than the default VI version - I get a huge contrast (actually too much) difference between loudest and softest in VI, and Synchron features a more "compressed" dynamic range, where you get more of the timbral change and less of the amplitude shift.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is the clarinet


----------



## wlinart (Oct 11, 2019)

Why did you post those demos? Now i have to buy it! 
Thank you for posting them!


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

TCMQL1 said:


> How are you finding the crossfades on the oboes? The crossfades on the old oboes in particular have always been the bane of my existence, as much as I like the sound of them.



Probably best to just show you.. This is a linear modwheel crossfade from 0 to 127 (two bars) back down to 0 (another two bars). It is at quarter=60 so after 4 seconds you get through 1 bar and the crossfade is at 63 or 64ish. There are a couple spots where the rate of change seems to be faster (it seems to get louder more quickly at the top and get quieter more quickly at the bottom), but it isn't nearly as pronounced as some of the differences in level with the crossfades in the VI based oboe.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 11, 2019)

For comparison purposes, here is the VI SE oboe crossfade which has a sudden awkward change the moment the crossfade hits around 63 or 64. Unfortunately because the VI SE oboe doesn't loop I could only keep each note going for one bar at q=60, so I had to do the crossfades over half the time (which makes the problem seem perhaps a bit less serious than it actually is). But you can still hear the problem at about exactly 2 seconds in (sudden timbre change with amplitude increase). There is no spot like that in the Synchron crossfade in the last post.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 12, 2019)

mducharme said:


> I find the Sychron player is very well laid out. I always didn't like the VI player, the matrix is too confusing and I never really wrapped my head around it, such that I often just made separate tracks when I needed staccato vs legato etc. I always preferred working with keyswitches. From that perspective, the Synchron player is really simple. All I have to do is load the patch, disable the reverb and positioning stuff (because I want it to swap in for my VI winds easily), then I personally swap CC1 and CC2 so I can do crossfades with CC1, and I just hit the keyswitch for the articulation I want and go. It is so nice to be able to play both long melodies and runs with the auto speed legato without having to change anything.
> 
> It is still normalized like the old ones so you'll still have to manually adjust for like the lower register of the flute being too loud and things like that, but other than that everything is fixed. Hopefully they add a feature in Synchron to allow adjustment of loudness based on register to compensate for this in a more automated way.


Thank you very much. I pulled the trigger. Your examples really show a considerable improvement. Seems like this could be really playable vi winds at last.


----------



## pinki (Oct 12, 2019)

Gosh these examples sound good. I have Synchronized SE and it has made me get back into VSL.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

My main winds library has always been VSL SE Winds (at least for several years now). Due to the fact that the crossfades were so awkward to work with (the sudden amplitude shift at the border of CC value 64), I have tried to replace it once or twice with other libraries. However I was continually disappointed by the tone of some of the other libraries that I went to (vs VSL) and always ended up switching back to VSL SE Winds and just living with the crossfade frustration. It had gotten to the point where I see a new woodwind library (Cinematic Studio Winds, Infinite Winds) and I immediately don't want to buy it because I think it's going to be another library where I try to replace VSL with it only to end up switching back and I spent the money for nothing. So I was quite happy to see this become available, and this has fixed my big problems with earlier VI-based library.

To me, VSL really captures the unique tone of the woodwind instruments in a very detailed and realistic way. Other libraries I have tried often seem to try to remove breath noise from the samples and things like that, but once it is gone from the actual sample recording, you can't get it back if you want it, and in the process you lose some of the character of the instruments and they become more uniform-sounding than woodwinds really should be.


----------



## ptram (Oct 12, 2019)

mducharme said:


> I just took an online MIDI of the harry potter theme


I see you are comparing the new Synchronized woodwinds with the old SE, not the Full version. May I ask you the midi file, to test it with the old Full versions?

Paolo


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

ptram said:


> I see you are comparing the new Synchronized woodwinds with the old SE, not the Full version. May I ask you the midi file, to test it with the old Full versions?



I got it here: http://moviethemes.net/music/H/Harry_Potter_And_The_Chamber_Of_Secrets__Hedwig's_Theme.mid

I deleted all but one channel, moved those MIDI events to VSL and hit play. I don't know the channel number in the MIDI file, but it should be fairly obvious by listening which channel I kept. This should help to identify the correct channel:






SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds - NEW: Free Expansion 2


So I wound up buying this. So far I am really happy. With the auto-speed instruments I can actually play rapid runs on the keyboard and it sounds pretty indistinguishable from pre-recorded runs - and by that I mean I don't actually miss prerecorded runs at all because I can reproduce them just...




vi-control.net


----------



## ptram (Oct 12, 2019)

mducharme said:


> I got it here: http://moviethemes.net/music/H/Harry_Potter_And_The_Chamber_Of_Secrets__Hedwig's_Theme.mid


Michael, thank you very much for the file. I tried to do a crude test with two Flute 1 legato from the old VSL VI Full library. The first one is a blend of legato and legato_fast; the other one is the legato_trill.

EDIT: I've added a version with all the available legato articulations in VI: repetition legato slow, legato normal, legato fast, legato trill. The slow melody alternates between legato slow (actually, a repetition) and normal, with the occasional trespassing to the faster ones. The faster run in the second part is mostly legato trill, with some trespassing to legato fast.

Paolo


----------



## mducharme (Oct 12, 2019)

The VI full legato fast one sounds very good - didn't realize VI full had a fast legato. Not a fan of the trill solution (although I've done that before with other libs when I needed to fake this), I can hear a bit of the trill leaking in and it makes the pitch less distinct. Either way, I think having the different legato speeds makes up for the lack of runs, and I would rather be able to write what I want without being limited to selecting one of the runs they decided to record.


----------



## ptram (Oct 13, 2019)

mducharme said:


> Not a fan of the trill solution (although I've done that before with other libs when I needed to fake this), I can hear a bit of the trill leaking in and it makes the pitch less distinct.


I think trill legato should only be used for very fast passages (trills, runs, arpeggios), to avoid hearing that leak.

in VI, you could arrange a matrix with selection controlled by speed. Slower speed would select normal or slow legato, medium would select the fast legato, and the highest speed would select trill legato. I would believe SYP is automatically doing something similar.

Paolo


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 13, 2019)

The auto-speed in the Synchron Player isn’t new, it’s the same preset in VI (Pro). You could set up a matrix and select speed as controller. I’m always wondering why people think this is new. The only difference is that VI has cells/matrices, Synchron Player has dimensions/trees. VI has more options/features, Synchron Player is like an “amateur” version, easier and ready to go.

The only thing which is new: performance trills are integrated in the fast legatos and are automatically triggered by speed and your playing pattern (trills) in the background.

The good thing with VSL libraries: You always had separate legato speeds, the trills are in the full libraries. With VI Pro you can stretch the samples in order to create many variations.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 15, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> 😍 Autumn Portrait @Guy Bacos
> 
> Beautiful. Very Debussy-esque.



Thanks  I made a screencast of this piece, now online, you may find it interesting.






SYNCHRON-ized WOODWINDS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Our Woodwinds collection offers you a broad selection of orchestral woodwinds. Includes flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon recorded solo and in three-player ensembles, as well as piccolo and alto flute, two English-horns, small clarinet in Eb, bass clarinet and contrabassoon.




www.vsl.co.at





wow, long link.


----------



## TintoL (Oct 15, 2019)

Guy Bacos said:


> Thanks  I made a screencast of this piece, now online, you may find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guy, your piece is absolutely amazing. I've been waiting for a while for the synchron woodwinds.
This player is amazing, even compared to the vienna instruments pro. 

The only missing thing to me in the player is to be able to do autodivisi. I read somewhere in the vsl forum that apparently this feature is not available for any dimansion product in the synchron series, that it can only run the autodivisi by using the none synchron dimension products in the V instruments pro. 

It will be amazing to be able to turn any instrument into a divisi in the synchron player. 

Thanks for the screencast Guy.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks TintoL!

I have no idea about the furure regarding the divisi.

(BTW, the screencast for "Spanish Skies" is now online.)


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Oct 21, 2019)

Could anyone tell something about the mics (quantity and position) please. I could not find any information on their website.
Thanx in advance!


----------



## VgsA (Oct 24, 2019)

Hope you guys enjoy my arrangement for this beautiful piece by Joe Hisaishi (it's from the movie ''Kiki's Delivery Service). My first screencast too, so please feel free to let me know if you have any feedback 

I splitted the different articulations into single lanes so it's easier to see what's happening.

And, of course, any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 4, 2020)

@Ben How many dynamic layers and RRs do these have on average?


----------



## Ben (Aug 4, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Ben How many dynamic layers and RRs do these have on average?


Sorry, I don't know at the moment. You can send us a mail via [email protected] and a colleague will come back to you


----------



## Wlad (Nov 11, 2020)

Will I be able to turn off the Synchron stage reverb in Synchron player and use Synchron-ized Woodwinds as a dry library with my own impulse responses?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 11, 2020)

Wlad said:


> Will I be able to turn off the Synchron stage reverb in Synchron player and use Synchron-ized Woodwinds as a dry library with my own impulse responses?



Yes.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 12, 2020)

Wlad said:


> Will I be able to turn off the Synchron stage reverb in Synchron player and use Synchron-ized Woodwinds as a dry library with my own impulse responses?


I asked that exact question myself and I doubt that you will get a completely dry sound as these library like all the new Synchron releases have been recorded in the Synchron Stage and not in the Silent Stage like the original VI Pro instruments and collections. For this reason I much prefer to stay with the original VSL libraries...

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 12, 2020)

Massimo said:


> I asked that exact question myself and I doubt that you will get a completely dry sound as these library like all the new Synchron releases have been recorded in the Synchron Stage and not in the Silent Stage like the original VI Pro instruments and collections. For this reason I much prefer to stay with the original VSL libraries...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Max



Max, that’s not correct. Synchronised libraries use the samples recorded in the silent stage. Only Synchron libraries were recorded in the Synchron studio.

Removing the reverb etc, will give you dry sample.


----------



## Wlad (Nov 12, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Max, that’s not correct. Synchronised libraries use the samples recorded in the silent stage. Only Synchron libraries were recorded in the Synchron studio.
> 
> Removing the reverb etc, will give you dry sample.


Thank you very much for your reply. Something like the close mic option would also work for me, but now that I know it can go dry, I will definitely acquire it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 12, 2020)

Wlad said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Something like the close mic option would also work for me, but now that I know it can go dry, I will definitely acquire it.



Don’t forget, if you buy directly for VSL you get a 14 day return window for a full refund...


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 12, 2020)

Are there any plans on porting the solo instruments to "synchronized"? So that I can utilize the Synchron player rather than the VI player?


----------



## Ben (Nov 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Are there any plans on porting the solo instruments to "synchronized"? So that I can utilize the Synchron player rather than the VI player?


Eventually. But no ETA.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> Eventually. But no ETA.


Ok cool thanks.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 13, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Max, that’s not correct. Synchronised libraries use the samples recorded in the silent stage. Only Synchron libraries were recorded in the Synchron studio.
> 
> Removing the reverb etc, will give you dry sample.


Apologies for the confusion, you are totally right, synchronized are taken from the original silent stage samples but they do not sound the same when you remove the reverb inside the Synchron Player... I have both Synchronized Special Edition and Special Edition for VI Pro and believe me there is a difference even though you may not think so.

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Ben (Nov 13, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Apologies for the confusion, you are totally right, synchronized are taken from the original silent stage samples but they do not sound the same when you remove the reverb inside the Synchron Player... I have both Synchronized Special Edition and Special Edition for VI Pro and believe me there is a difference even though you may not think so.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Max


There is no difference in sound with the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions. The only difference are the smoother transitions between velocity layers, legato and improved release samples.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m contemplating getting these because I love the tone and the player, but a little fearful that Synchron Woodwinds will be released soon and replace these with entirely new samples. That’d be some unfortunate luck!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I’m contemplating getting these because I love the tone and the player, but a little fearful that Synchron Woodwinds will be released soon and replace these with entirely new samples. That’d be some unfortunate luck!


If you’re not in a rush I would wait it out at least until they have a sale again. You just missed a really good one by a couple weeks.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> Eventually. But no ETA.


This is what I like to hear. This means you're busy doing "other" more desired things among your fanbase .


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 16, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Apologies for the confusion, you are totally right, synchronized are taken from the original silent stage samples but they do not sound the same when you remove the reverb inside the Synchron Player... I have both Synchronized Special Edition and Special Edition for VI Pro and believe me there is a difference even though you may not think so.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Max


In the beginning I could really hear differences that were tremendous. What I ended up discovering was that I simply hadn't removed 100% of the process VSL did to the instrument. Once I learned how to actually turn it ALL off, I was very happy that it sounded bone dry again.

Is it possible you're still leaving on some of the processing like I did?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> If you’re not in a rush I would wait it out at least until they have a sale again. You just missed a really good one by a couple weeks.



VSL has announced they will have Black Friday deals starting November 23rd, so hopefully this will be on sale again as well.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> In the beginning I could really hear differences that were tremendous. What I ended up discovering was that I simply hadn't removed 100% of the process VSL did to the instrument. Once I learned how to actually turn it ALL off, I was very happy that it sounded bone dry again.
> 
> Is it possible you're still leaving on some of the processing like I did?


If not mistaken, while the sample base is identical to the original, the Synchronized versions were indeed reworked for the Synchron player. I have heard others saying that certain libraries did not translate well from the VI versions...I do not own Synchronized to compare, but having just acquired a few of the VI solo instrument winds...they sound fantastic.

This reminds me of what 8DIO did with then they ported their string libraries over to Anthology...the samples were the same, but they processed and worked them so much that they lost some life, and the rich fullness that were in the originals was gone. No idea if this is what might be happening here also...but I would have to guess that there needs to be some give and take when a rework of samples are done for a new player.

I think to have the Synchron player, it might be worth whatever is missing from the originals.


----------



## Ben (Nov 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> This reminds me of what 8DIO did with then they ported their string libraries over to Anthology...the samples were the same, but they processed and worked them so much that they lost some life, and the rich fullness that were in the originals was gone. No idea if this is what might be happening here also...but I would have to guess that there needs to be some give and take when a rework of samples are done for a new player.


The library in question is the SYNCHRON-ized Chamber Strings. What was changed is the opposite: We started from the recordings and left out a lot of heavy editing to get the natural sound that was captured.
Some like it more, some like the heavy processing from the VI version more...


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> The library in question is the SYNCHRON-ized Chamber Strings. What was changed is the opposite: We started from the recordings and left out a lot of heavy editing to get the natural sound that was captured.
> Some like it more, some like the heavy processing from the VI version more...


Oh...so in this case the Synchronized version is more true to the original?


----------



## Ben (Nov 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Oh...so in this case the Synchronized version is more true to the original?


Yes. But as far as I know the Chamber Strings are the only instruments that were heavily modified during Mastering. Normally we stick as close to the real sound as possible.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> Yes. But as far as I know the Chamber Strings are the only instruments that were heavily modified during Mastering. Normally we stick as close to the real sound as possible.


Oh got you...I love the solo instruments so far...and soon as they get Synchronized, I'll make the switch. Might get more during BF if on sale.


----------



## ptram (Nov 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> We started from the recordings and left out a lot of heavy editing to get the natural sound that was captured.


The original Chamber Strings were absolutely perfect. If you had to make them more natural, it is proof that there is a better 'other reality' out there!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi there!

Time to draw the attention to the Vienna Woodwinds, and we have 4 special offers for you!
Starting today, ending on April 7th, this is a great opportunity to check out if these collections will fit in your virtual orchestra. Get your FREE demo licenses on our product pages!

SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds FREE Expansion Set - 345 EUR (reg. 445 EUR)
=> many articulations added: Runs, arpeggios, mordents, unlooped legato, marcato...





12 instruments included: Piccolo, Flute 1 and 2, Viennese and French Oboe, English Horn (French), Clarinet in Bb 1 and 2, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon 1 and 2, Contrabassoon

All articulations listed right here.

If you already have our SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds, download your FREE Expansion Set right here!


The Woodwind Ensembles you get with our dedicated Big Bang Orchestra: Woodwind Packs will round off your "Vienna woodwind experience"!

BBO: Neptune - Tutti Woodwinds 65 EUR (reg. 95 EUR)

BBO: Orion - Woodwind Ensembles 115 EUR (reg. 195 EUR)





BBO: Solaris - FX Woodwinds 65 EUR (reg. 95 EUR) 





Enjoy!

Best, Ben


----------



## wblaze (Mar 16, 2021)

The free expansion is a very nice surprise after the surprise flat tire I had this morning! 
Thanks VSL!


----------



## Frederick (Mar 16, 2021)

Awesome!!

So this year with VSL is starting to get more and more fantastic. First the excellent but free Sordino expansion to BBO Andromeda. Then the free Ponticello bonus content for the synchron-ized Dimension Strings Bundle. That was not the end of it, because we also got a free Sordino expansion to BBO Black Eye. And now more than 20GB of very much appreciated extra content added to Synchron-ized Woodwinds!!   

Thank you VSL! ❤️


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Thank you VSL! ❤️


You're welcome! We had to deliver after my promise that Christmas will last a little bit longer this year


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 16, 2021)

Dear VSL, thank you! Kind regards


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello Ben,

So does this mean that all of the articulations etc. from the original VI Woodwinds (full library) are now Synchron-zed? 

Meaning.... 

Woodwinds I
Woodwinds II
Special Woodwinds
Clarinet in Bb 2
Bassoon 2


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> So does this mean that all of the articulations etc. from the original VI Woodwinds (full library) are now Synchron-zed?


Not all, but almost all of them.


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Not all, but almost all of them.


Thanks. 

So then does this mean a 2nd expansion "pack" is coming to finally complete the set?

Can you say what woodwinds have not been synchron-ized?

Also, do we install the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds EXPANSION into the same folder as the original SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds?


----------



## pinki (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow, as an original owner- amazing, thanks.
That 'pure legato' sounds very wonderful indeed. 

VSL you are firing on all cylinders recently. Congratulations.

(and a 30 day demo I see is available, and a returns policy, and re-sales. Other orchestral sample devs, why cannot you do this too?)


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

pinki said:


> That 'pure legato' sounds very wonderful indeed.


It's also my favorite woodwind articulation; it's such a lovely sound


----------



## cet34f (Mar 16, 2021)

Does this mean I get screwed for not buying this library when it's at 255€? Because after the expansion, I assume its price will never drop to this low ever again.

It's sad but reasonable.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Mar 16, 2021)

pinki said:


> That 'pure legato' sounds very wonderful indeed.


Damn, this is why I didn't love default legato in Synchronized WW comparing to VI Special Editions, because it fades to sustain and sounds a bit beefier by default. That "pure" one sounds just so much more musical.

BTW, thanks for free updated


----------



## richhickey (Mar 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Not all, but almost all of them.


Fantastic update, thanks! I'd still been using my VI winds despite having Synchronized WW, but this might tip the scales...


----------



## pinki (Mar 16, 2021)

@Ben 
As a Studio One user enjoying the new articulation mapping- do I have to download anything new for these addition articulations to show up in Studio One?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 16, 2021)

What's the lowest price Synchronized Woodwinds have been? They seem very extensive - and I imagine even a Synchron version will take time to get this comprehensive of a set of articulations.


----------



## bsntn99 (Mar 16, 2021)

cet34f said:


> Does this mean I get screwed for not buying this library when it's at 255€? Because after the expansion, I assume its price will never drop to this low ever again.
> 
> It's sad but reasonable.


I was wondering the same thing. My personal upgrade price before was a little over $100 at the last sale. Now it's double that. Looks like not really a free expansion, but more content for a higher price which is fine if you need the runs, arpeggios, etc. Makes it easier for me to hold out for Synchron Woodwinds Pro.


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

pinki said:


> @Ben
> As a Studio One user enjoying the new articulation mapping- do I have to download anything new for these addition articulations to show up in Studio One?


No, it will work out of the box for all libraries, even those coming in future


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What's the lowest price Synchronized Woodwinds have been?


We almost doubled the content, so the previous list price is the current sales price, before it goes up to the new list price. (I don't expect a lower sales price in near future)


----------



## studioj (Mar 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Not all, but almost all of them.


This is great. I'd love to see the pfp swells added though, maybe eventually? Those feel like easy adds... no legato programming or multiple dynamic layers!  this is still a great collection and sits at the top of the heap despite the age of the samples. I often choose these over newer collections still.


----------



## BlueGlassBottles (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for this expansion @Ben - so much new and useful content. A quick question on the new presets. The old presets used a blend of the per-instrument Synchron Stage IRs and the return channel algo reverb. The new presets don't use the Synchron Stage IRs anymore though, solely using the algorithmic. The IRs are still available so we can always turn it back on again (although the old presets had varying amounts of the IR dialed in, so I wouldn't know what levels to choose to get as close as possible to the Synchron sound). I was wondering why this was changed?

btw - it's fantastic that you've now got 3 separate sets of presets: XF dynamics for all articulations, velocity dynamics for all articulations, and XF dynamics for sustained articulations with velocity for shorts. I prefer the latter and it took me quite a while setting things up like that pre-expansion, so having the choice of approach ready to go made updating my template much quicker!


----------



## ptram (Mar 17, 2021)

BlueGlassBottles said:


> The old presets used a blend of the per-instrument Synchron Stage IRs and the return channel algo reverb. The new presets don't use the Synchron Stage IRs anymore though, solely using the algorithmic. The IRs are still available so we can always turn it back on again (although the old presets had varying amounts of the IR dialed in, so I wouldn't know what levels to choose to get as close as possible to the Synchron sound). I was wondering why this was changed?


I have the same question. It's a bit strange, since "synchronizing" should by definition mean adding the Synchron Stage IR.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 17, 2021)

I started buying a few VSL libraries a while back when the Synchronized Special Editions came out, and quickly got hooked on the Synchron player. 

I've built up quite a collection now, and what with the previous free upgrades, the new Studio One integration, the move to ilok and now this, I must say that VSL are knocking it out of the park.

I think its fair to say I'm a pretty happy customer.....


----------



## markleake (Mar 17, 2021)

BlueGlassBottles said:


> btw - it's fantastic that you've now got 3 separate sets of presets: XF dynamics for all articulations, velocity dynamics for all articulations, and XF dynamics for sustained articulations with velocity for shorts. I prefer the latter and it took me quite a while setti


Ohhh... that sounds promising! I've already saved my own versions of the XF dynamics, but having presets for combined XF and velocity dynamics is a Godsend. Such a time saver. They've done it for a few newer releases, so it's great they're going back and adding to other libs. Thankyou VSL!

And thanks to VSL for this new update. I'm looking forward to the weekend to download and play.  

VSL are really looking after their customers.


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2021)

BlueGlassBottles said:


> The new presets don't use the Synchron Stage IRs anymore though


I will ask my colleague who created these presets about this.


----------



## tcb (Mar 17, 2021)

free update:emoji_couplekiss:thanks！


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2021)

Ben said:


> I will ask my colleague who created these presets about this.


We'll fix that asap. Looks like during the final packaging something went wrong.
In the meantime reloading the mixer preset will fix this issue:


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2021)

We just released a small Library Update that fixes this issue. Download it here.
Changelog:





SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2021)

I have been using VSL woodwinds for VI for quite a while and love them very much... I have been thinking of upgrading to the Synchronized woods but I have not been convinced due to the lack of important articulations that have now been added with this newly released free upgrade, so I may go for it this time.
I am wondering why in earth VSL did not include trills for Clarinet 2, Bass Clarinet and Contrabasson, when trills are part of those original VI instruments... I gather that the missing trills for those instruments can be achieved by using the 'performance legato repetition' articulation, so not big deal, but for consistency sake (which VSL is very good and know for) it would have been very nice to have trills for those three instruments as well.

I am waiting for a much due release of Synchronized Special Woodwinds in the near future...

Best regards and blessings,

Max T.


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 17, 2021)

When will the rest of the original VI woodwinds be Synchron-ized?

No rush... just something I really want.


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> When will the rest of the original VI woodwinds be Synchron-ized?


No ETA at the moment.
If you need ensemble isntruments I recommend to take a look at the BBO woodwind sections


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay, so... here is the list of the original VI Woodwinds that have still not yet been Synchron-ized?

Alto Flute
Flute ensemble (3 players)
Bass Flute
Oboe ensemble (3 players)
English Horn (French)
Heckelphone
Clarinet (Eb)
Clarinet ensemble (3 players)
Contrabass Clarinet
Basset Horn
Bassoon ensemble (3 players)
Contra Bassoon

When these are done, I will be in heaven again.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 17, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Okay, so... here is the list of the original VI Woodwinds that have still not yet been Synchron-ized?
> 
> Alto Flute
> Flute ensemble (3 players)
> ...


I wonder if VSL will do these or focus on a Synchron recorded version instead? Or if they do add these, I imagine the price will continue to increase?


----------



## John Longley (Mar 17, 2021)

The natural legato sounds vastly better. Really happy to receive this update!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Flute ensemble (3 players)
> Oboe ensemble (3 players)
> Clarinet ensemble (3 players)
> Bassoon ensemble (3 players)


I will be in heaven having the full list, 
I will be also super happy having the ensembles. 

Maybe VSL is listening...


----------



## tcb (Sep 2, 2021)

there is a new expansion?!!
downloading...


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 2, 2021)

tcb said:


> there is a new expansion?!!
> downloading...


Yeah, and not a small one!)


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2021)

tcb said:


> there is a new expansion?!!
> downloading...


Thanks for the heads up. Yes, I see it in my account. 

Did you find out what it adds ?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Yeah, and not a small one!)


What's in this new expansion ?


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's in this new expansion ?


Much more new articulations in Dynamics!)


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 3, 2021)

Can't quite place it, but there seems to be a distinct difference in tone between the RAW VI Flute 1 and Alto Flute (only ones I checked), and the Synchronized DRY signal with no convolution...so they should be the same. Is there something in the GUI that makes the VI sound much fuller in tone? This was precisely what I was fearing would happen...any time samples are re-worked, there is some loss. We do gain in playability, because the Synchron Player is great, but whatever was done to the tone, I think brought it a step back unless it's a setting, or I'm hearing things...LOL. 
The only other VI wind I have is the Bb Clarinet...didn't check that one but suspect it's going to have the same issue.


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Can't quite place it, but there seems to be a distinct difference in tone between the RAW VI Flute 1 and Alto Flute (only ones I checked), and the Synchronized DRY signal with no convolution...so they should be the same. Is there something in the GUI that makes the VI sound much fuller in tone? This was precisely what I was fearing would happen...any time samples are re-worked, there is some loss. We do gain in playability, because the Synchron Player is great, but whatever was done to the tone, I think brought it a step back unless it's a setting, or I'm hearing things...LOL.
> The only other VI wind I have is the Bb Clarinet...didn't check that one but suspect it's going to have the same issue.


It's exactly the same tone compared to the VI (same settings and volume matched).


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 3, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's exactly the same tone compared to the VI (same settings and volume matched).


Well volume is worlds apart. VI is about 5-6 dBs louder. But after I adjusted the volumes. I dragged over sustain with vibrato to the center of the VI player. Then loaded the same patch on Synchron player and removed all processing. With headphones they sound different to me.


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Well volume is worlds apart. VI is about 5-6 dBs louder. But after I adjusted the volumes. I dragged over sustain with vibrato to the center of the VI player. Then loaded the same patch on Synchron player and removed all processing. With headphones they sound different to me.


Try loading the MIR unprocessed mixer preset.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 3, 2021)

Ben said:


> Try loading the MIR unprocessed mixer preset.


Ok will do. Thanks. I’ll try it a bit later.


----------

